# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Chink to Chink con chapas

## darkd

Espero vuestros comentarios para mejorar el efecto, cosas que mejoraríais, etc...




https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=_JX4ouaHWUo

----------


## darkd

nadie??

----------


## Oscar Rod

No me gusta comentar estas cosas en un foro pero bueno, ya que insistes y teniendo en cuenta que es una visión muy personal mia:

- Presentación flojilla y descriptiva. Curratelo más. En general en tus videos de monedas es lo que veo y lo que más me choca. 

- Hay movimientos que no quedan naturales. Sin saber como haces el efecto, hay cosas muy sospechosas como cuando yo creo que haces la primera "cosita" y llevas la mano a un sitio demasiado tiempo y sin justificación ni cobertura, no se si me explico.
La d.....a en en r....o si que creo que está más justificada y creo que está mejor pero cuando hacees lo contrario (o lo parece), no. No se te ve la trampa, pero se sospecha que hay algo y eso es tan malo como que se te vea.

Espero que te sea útil.

----------


## jony25

Buenas tardes,lo primero felicidades por el video.
Desde mi humilde opinion mejoraria un par de cosas, en el minuto 11 la bajada de la mano para mi gusto poco natural, quizas al estar hablando la gente se fija mas en tus gestos que si la mano la bajases mientras por ejemplo colocas las chapas en las esquinas... Es decir.... Empiezo el juego hago mostrar mis manos "no literalmente en plan nada en las manos" sino simplemente que las vean luego mientras que con una mano coloco las chapas en las esquinas bajaria la otra,quizas asi queda mas disimulado... Luego en el minuto 33 tampoco me gusta lo de la mano izquier cerrada ya que la tienes cerrada antes de pasar las chapas a la mano. El deposito del mint 39 si lo veo muy bien 39 y justificado como movimiento natural....mint 47 vuelves a bajar la mano pero esta vez si esta mas justificado al levantar el otro dedo y al apoyar la espalda en la silla como en un momento de relajación... Y luego por ultimo lo de la chapa en el bolsillo solo lo haria una vez ya que al llevarte la chapa al bolsillo pero no poder enseñar la mano después no queda claro si la chapa sale de la mano izquierda o derecha. Por lo que quizas solo lo haria una vez para poder mostrar la mano izquierda vacia...
Espero que te sirva de algo mi comentario... No soy ningun profesional,solo un aficionado por lo que quizás haya gente que no este deacuerdo conmigo y opine de manera distinta. 
Un saludo y felicidades de nuevo.

----------


## jony25

Buenas tardes,lo primero felicidades por el video.
Desde mi umilde opinion mejoraria un par de cosas en el minuto 11 la bajada de la mano para mi gusto poco natural, quizas al estar hablando la gente se fija mas en tus gestos que si la mano la bajases mientras por ejemplo colocas las chapas en las esquinas... Es decir.... Empiezo el juego hago mostrar mis manos "no literalmente en plan nada en las manos" sino simplemente que las vean luego mientras que con una mano coloco las chapas en las esquinas bajaria la otra,quizas asi queda mas disimulado... Luego en el minuto 33 tampoco me gusta lo de la mano izquier cerrada ya que la tienes cerrada antes de pasar las chapas a la mano. El deposito del mint 39 si lo veo muy bien 39 y justificado como movimiento natural....mint 47 vuelves a bajar la mano pero esta vez si esta mas justificado al levantar el otro dedo y al apoyar la espalda en la silla como en un momento de relajación... Y luego por ultimo lo de la chapa en el bolsillo solo lo haria una vez ya que al llevarte la chapa al bolsillo pero no poder enseñar la mano después no queda claro si la chapa sale de la mano izquierda o derecha. Por lo que quizas solo lo haria una vez para poder mostrar la mano izquierda vacia...
Espero que te sirva de algo mi comentario... No soy ningun profesional,solo un aficionado por lo que quizás haya gente que no este deacuerdo conmigo y opine de manera distinta. 
Un saludo y felicidades de nuevo.

----------

